# Wondering about an old shipmate



## Flintite (Aug 7, 2011)

In the 59 I joined MV Lycaon and did3 trips on her. As usual there were some characters who stick in your mind. I particularly remember the 4th Engineer named Eddy Kent from the North East. I know it’s a long shot after all this time but I would love to know if he is still with us, or if anyone else remembers him?


----------

